
Charging a MBP on the left side causes high kernel_task CPU usage - MrBuddyCasino
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/363337/how-to-find-cause-of-high-kernel-task-cpu-usage/363933
======
raimue
At first I thought heat will force the CPU to throttle clock speed, which
would then increase the percentage of kernel_task slices. But… CPU temperature
does not actually rise in the graphs?

Is kernel_task really forcible scheduled as an idle task as a method for heat
reduction?

